# Energica Ego V everything.



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

*Energica Ego Vs everything.*

Not even a P85D could keep it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNsXW6rF620


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Energica Ego Vs everything.*



RIPPERTON said:


> Not even a P85D could keep it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNsXW6rF620


I reckon Voltron would have it.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Energica Ego Vs everything.*



jonescg said:


> I reckon Voltron would have it.


You think for real or just a guess?

Do you suppose it has traction/wheelie control? Hard to believe it would not pull a wheelie or leave a ****** coming off the line.

Any traction control in the Voltron or the Ripperton Labs racebikes?


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Energica Ego Vs everything.*



kennybobby said:


> You think for real or just a guess?
> 
> Do you suppose it has traction/wheelie control? Hard to believe it would not pull a wheelie or leave a ****** coming off the line.
> 
> Any traction control in the Voltron or the Ripperton Labs racebikes?


Well Voltron was dynoed at 230 hp (172 kW) at the rear wheel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKZxau67Pno

It doesn't start to wheelie until you've hit about 160 km/h, which is about 4.5 seconds after launch. I reckon we'd be in front of it for sure. We're going to have Voltron at the Perth Speed Fest where we can hopefully do a few 1/4 mile runs. I'm pretty confident we'll be in the mid 9s.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It would be interesting to see the torque curve from the dyno run. i think the torque-to-weight ratio would be the deciding factor in 0-60 or 1/4 mile runs, for bike or cage.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I bet the Lightning LS-218 could take it down as well.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the way it ate the BMW1000RR straight off the mark.
The RR is supposed to be the fastest accelerating Superbike on the market
Electrics really are going to take over if this is what they can do.
I went to a Supercross event last Saturday and all the 4 strokes going from jump to jump sounded like a giant fart contest. I cant wait till we bust that scene open with some really high spec MX bikes.
Still was good to see Ricky Carmichael drag himself out of retirement to do a couple of demo laps with Chad Reed.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> I bet the Lightning LS-218 could take it down as well.


We have 20 of those being imported down here. They are being offered for racing teams on a rent to race basis to compete in the eFXC.
They are also being RTA approved for street use but that will take time.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

RIPPERTON said:


> We have 20 of those being imported down here. They are being offered for racing teams on a rent to race basis to compete in the eFXC.
> They are also being RTA approved for street use but that will take time.


Have they even produced that many for the US market yet? I haven't heard much from them since they were released.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> Have they even produced that many for the US market yet? I haven't heard much from them since they were released.


Last I heard there was a production run of 50 bikes and someone here ordered 20.


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

RIPPERTON said:


> Last I heard there was a production run of 50 bikes and someone here ordered 20.


I'll believe it when I see it. Lightning has been rather quiet of late - I think there's more Energicas on the road than Lightnings.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

jonescg said:


> I think there's more Energicas on the road than Lightnings.


In Australia ?


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

RIPPERTON said:


> In Australia ?


In the world.


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Well we finally put Voltron Evo on the dragstrip.

9.92 second quarter mile  We did a few 9.98 and a 9.97 earlier, but set the maximum motor torque a bit higher and pulled the 9.92.

The 60 foot time was expectedly slow, but that's to do with our gearing. We could probably get it down to about 9.5 seconds with slightly shorter gearing. Still, overtaking a worked ZX12 at half way is pretty satisfying!

I think a P90D Ludicrous is a 10.9?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Neat, got any vids ?


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just in case you guys missed this..
...not mine, but I thought this was a good thread to post it in for you two to fight over !
https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=75969


> Anyone interested in purchasing a brand new & unused 220hp Yasa 400 radial flux electric motor.
> 
> Delivered in September but now surplus to requirements due to change of plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Karter
but at $16000 AUD plus shipping Ill wait a while.
Nice motor though.


----------

